# Cheap places to fly



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good destinations that are inexpensive to which to fly and experience? Outside the US is preferable.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Really, that's something that varies all the time.

Clark Howard's website has a kind of "last minute deals" report which can be a great way to catch cheap flights "wherever" if you have the kind of flexible schedule to take advantage of it.

D.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Remember: the flight isn't the only thing you're paying for.

Africa is fairly expensive to fly to, but once you're there you can travel on dollars a day and see some amazing things, depending on what you want to do and where you go, of course. Central and South America can be similar. It depends on your risk/discomfort tolerance, your travel companions, and your definition of a good time.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

rwjones said:


> Can anyone recommend some good destinations that are inexpensive to which to fly and experience? Outside the US is preferable.


I enjoy Montreal, and flying in to Burlington, VT on AirTran from BWI is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

SlowE30 said:


> Remember: the flight isn't the only thing you're paying for.
> 
> Africa is fairly expensive to fly to, but once you're there you can travel on dollars a day and see some amazing things, depending on what you want to do and where you go, of course. Central and South America can be similar. It depends on your risk/discomfort tolerance, your travel companions, and your definition of a good time.


Thailand is the same way, expensive to get to, but cheap and interesting when there.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

RWJones,
My first suggestion would be to use email alerts such Kayak.com's "Buzz" or Farecompare.com's email alerts to send you updates when certain cities or regions are available at a certain price point that you desire.
Next, as many of the previous posters have stated, focus on which cities and countries have a reasonable cost of living so that spending a few days in them does not break the bank. For example, airfare to London is always cheap, yet hotels and dining are very, very expensive. On the other hand much of eastern Europe is only a bit more expensive to fly to, but the cost of living is far lower.
I search almost daily for airfare sales, and usually travel to Europe 4-5 times per year when I find a good bargain, even if it is only for a long weekend. Below are a few suggestions for beautiful, interesting cities which usually have reasonable airfare and cost of living.
Munich, Amsterdam, Budapest, Prague, Madrid--In the winter months up until early April you should be able to find airfare to these cities from a mid-sized USA city for around $500. For example, I did Munich in January for $346 all taxes included Thursday-Monday.
Finally, consider flying into a cheap airfare destination such as Munich and taking the train to cities such as Vienna or Zurich which usually have much higher airfares. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Munich is indeed a great "hub" for Europe... probably the most affordable place to rent a car as well, allowing forays into Austria, northern Italy, etc.

D.


----------



## GITU (Mar 12, 2009)

Dubai.


----------

